# Mini battery charging



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I was wondering if i can use my intellapeak digital charger to charge my mini's batts.. thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

what Mini ???


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

oh opps lol Well, i'm in the process of getting my girlfriend a mini to race with, so im trying to decide if i should go with the losi mini or the associated mini for her


----------



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

Both batteries can be charged on most chargers. The one that come with the ready to runs are very slow. I charge all my packs at 2 amps.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep 2 amps on kit packs the matched packs like TSR1500 we do at 3.


----------

